# *Official* D1 Grand Prix USA Info



## DriftBNR32 (Apr 5, 2003)

Heres some info i found about D1 Grand Prix coming this summer to the US if anyone is interested. Theres going to be a carshow and some other events going on with D1 Grand Prix too.

D1 Grand Prix USA

Tickets go on sale this Friday, April 4, 2003 for one of the most anticipated and influential events of the year... Yokohama/Advan presents D1 Grand Prix the professional drift series coming to American soil for the first time ever. 

·	16 pro teams in full competition on a real racecourse designed by Option Video. 
·	This is NOT an exhibition and NOT a parking lot demo! 
·	This will be in full stadium setting complete with camera crews, full production, lighting, etc. 
·	This is the ONLY pro drift competition in the world coming to America for the first time. It is guaranteed to be a spectacle that has yet to be seen.

Tickets on sale at WantTickets: http://www.source7.net/?pg=event&e_id=3226

D1 GP official site: www.d1gp.com

D1GP Model Inquiries: [email protected]


----------



## DriftBNR32 (Apr 5, 2003)

Heres some more info from the site: 

·	Car show
·	D1 Umbrella Girls
·	Autograph signings with D1 drivers and other Japanese motorsports celebrities such as JGTC driver and D1 announcer, Keiich Tsuchiya, aka the Drift King
·	Live Drift Car Build-Up by Import Tuner Magazine
·	Vendor midway
·	Action Sports Demonstrations


----------

